# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Tootlaa Topic

## Miss_Sweet

TALAM TO ALL!  :Big Grin:  YE TOPIT THILF ITH LIEY HEEY kEY YAHAN TUTLANA HAI

----------


## syeda

theet tai ab deim tota tolon gi...lol samagh ayi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tholi tholi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aleeee idhal koi tutla kio nahi laha?? kiti ko tutlana nahi aala kya?

----------


## syeda

dell!! tuch tamagh tai ayi...lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

itna muskil to nahi tha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NInA

te tahaan teya ho laha hai :S

----------


## Ash

tatta tai (pata nahi )  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

haaha HALLA  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ash

Hallaa ^o)

----------


## villies

ello thab to..
tete hain thale totle  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

eloo..
me tau theet hoon..tum taise ho...?

----------


## villies

me bhi ek dum thet ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

toyee mela bhi haal pooche ga....

----------


## villies

hehehe ello billu  :Big Grin: 
tese ho mele bhai ?

----------


## moments

mein thit hon....
ALLAH ta sukar hai...
ap tese ho...?

----------


## villies

mudh pal bh ALLAH ta karam hey... tum tunao study tesi tal rahi hey  :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

tumari dua hai....tum tunao tya ter rale ho...?

----------


## villies

abhi to me flee ho yal.. dob thol di hey mene.. toi ol dhondh laha ho  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

taise ho bilal n villies and tub...

i m fine..shukar al hamdALLAH...

----------


## villies

letin taha tau evenind me hoat hey na  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

ti haan...tahan afternoon mein targes tam hote hain..

----------


## villies

heheh ote.. wete ap to dlinks me tia tia pasand hey ?

----------


## akki449

ello thab lod taite hain

----------


## RAHEN

me theet hon..aap taise ho...aur din taisa guzra....

villies- mujhe banana milkshake pasant hai...actually sare fruit tuices pasant hai...sewaye cocktail te...

aap dono ko kaunse juice pasand hai

----------


## moments

SAlAM Evelyone...
tese hein tab....?

mudhey sab juices passand hein...
bannana,mango,orange,pineapple.....

----------


## villies

Valekum Assalam @ Bilal

@ Rahen.. mudhe sab se diada strawbery thak pasand hey..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

talaaam teverytone :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

valetum thalam... tolled mein bhi DT  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

tootla tolna titna mushtit tai :s

----------


## akki449

ale tut bhi nai ho laha hai hoda ta?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kio kuct nai ho laha??  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## akki449

apto hal baat batana dalooli hai ta?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nai...mat batao...

----------


## villies

tellu taila  :Big Grin: 
teti ho

----------


## khawab

talaam tab ko !
tab taise tain ?

----------


## akki449

ale aap te lehte hum to ta hoda

----------


## khawab

tya ti ?? mudhe aap ti tamjh nahin taayi :s

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mude bhi tai :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

to samat lo na  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kutt lahi :Big Grin:  udhel kya ho taha hai?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## akki449

ello tatain hain thab

----------


## khawab

ello main theet hoon .. aap taite ho atti ??  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

tello..me bhi theet hoon...tab taise hain...

----------


## villies

Tellu .. teti ho lahen  :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

tolzzzz .. tahan tab haal taal hi poote tehte hain .. toi aur taat bhi to taro  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## akki449

HUM TE MILIYE HUM HAIN TOTLE NUMBEL-1

----------


## khawab

lol .. woh to aap ti taaton te pata tag taha tai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## akki449

ale humne aita tya taha jo hamali baton te hi pata ladta hai

----------


## khawab

aap ne hi to taha te aap totle number.1 hain .. is se pata tag taya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

natar ataha tai .. te aap tosting tar tahe hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tello tab to :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

TELLO DI TELLO AAPTA BELTUM HAI TOTLON MAIN

----------


## RAHEN

tello mello...me theet hoon...tab taise hain...

----------


## khawab

tello ! main thi theet toon .. tur tya to taha tai ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kut nai ho taha :Stick Out Tongue:  tum tunao;D

----------


## akki449

alle tut to talo aite faltoo baitne tya tya haatil hoda

----------


## Miss_Sweet

posting kal tahi thi ta :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

tiyun ???  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tum tio katti hoti ho :Big Grin:

----------


## Khamoshi

mel tidhal postin kal li hoon
aap keya taleh ho ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

teeey tillies :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

me tut nahi talaha ap do postin tallahi ho na me wo deth laha ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to dethte taho :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## villies

hey ti tweety teti ho  :Big Grin: 
ab tabiyat teti hey tumhali

----------


## Miss_Sweet

main tit hoo... :Big Grin: 

meli tabiyat muth bettel hai :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

ale ye to buhat athi bat hey  :Big Grin: .. ab apna thayal lath na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

dii...tayal lakthi ho apna main :Big Grin:

----------


## akki449

talam thle totlon to

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Talam aap to thi :Smile:

----------


## sona2001

taap ta to???

----------


## Shikari

tona ...tum ton ho..:S...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehehe...tahan tya to taha tai :Big Grin:

----------


## sona2001

tahan to tuch tamath tai talaaaaaa

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aapne tya taha...tamajh nai ai:s

----------


## sona2001

mein ne kaha muthey tuch tamaj tai talaaa

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh atha...maine poocha tha...yahan kya ho raha hai :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hunter_69

ap lod ta batein tal lahay hain ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## volvo

hum lood kuth khaat batain ter lahy hain...

----------


## sona2001

mutey bhi tuna doo

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tello :Big Grin:  talam..tya ho tahah hai

----------


## akki449

ale tut bhi nahi ho laha hi

----------

